# Electric Dune buggy



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Shoot I havent figured out this forums youtube trick. lol There is a link to a video there but Im trying to get it so the video is right on the thread...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice toy, dude


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Major! I love it. The video show power wheelies off the line.
I will be upping the voltage to ~100v so the wheelies will be longer. But I need a deal on a 500 or more amp 100 or more volt controller. I might build one if I can find time.....


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have embedded your video for you.

You just have to cut and paste the part of the YouTube address after the *=* sign, in your case *zH5T7ljiQ6U*, then click on the YouTube icon when you make a post and put the code in between the brackets.

It should look like this but without the spaces:
[ YOUTUBE]zH5T7ljiQ6U[/YOUTUBE ]


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome thanks Woodsmith!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I have embedded your video for you.


Hey Wood,

Should be another vote for http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/express-your-interest-non-road-going-54835.html

major


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I know, but it isn't in my control, or my authority. If Rob doesn't want to set it up there isn't much I can do about it.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet deal! Looks like you drew a bit of a crowd there too.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a welder from 2 shops over who helps me all the time.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Arlo said:


> This is a welder from 2 shops over who helps me all the time.


LOL!

Reminds me of the time I broke the diff in my tractor pulling wheelies.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

High speed rollover - he's lucky to be alive!

You've never really arrived until you've built something and then crashed it at least once


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

You might have him weld on a wheelie bar.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Caps18 said:


> You might have him weld on a wheelie bar.


 LOL nope. As I make it faster I will move some weight forward and make it longer. I want to be able to wheely!


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Arlo,

How about a roll bar running front to back over the top so when you do a wheelie you will do a backward loop and end up back on your wheels.


----------

